# University Choice



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm interested to see if there is any validity to my theory.

Brand Name University = Harvard, Stanford, Boston U., NYU, UC Berkeley, UC Davis, UC Irvine, U Penn., Drexel, etc.
Non-Brand Name University = Any university that is not commonly known in regular speech.

Follow-up questions:

Do you have any interest in attending a brand name university?
Why have you chosen the university (brand or not)?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Introvert - No, mostly because I didn't want to move. Also, money. Not enough of it.

I would be interested in attending a brand name university for a masters degree, but not undergrad.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Only 3 votes?


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

It depends on who you're talking to but I go to an engineering school and in the engineering field, it certainly fits the brand name type of school.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

The decision to attend University should be based upon the career path you are choosing to purse. This is a question that seems to be targeted more towards Americans because in the US there are "Ivy League" universities. Where as in other countries a university is just that, a place for continuing education beyond high school; obviously there will be places for continuing education that are known for outstanding "quality", similar to a the difference between in a Hyundai and a Mercedes, I rented a Hyundai recently and it was an amazing car... Slap a different logo on it and it would be a Benz... Just saying...


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

My major is music education and I did not and do not think that going to Juilliard would have been the best choice financially. 

Also, shameless plug for Capital University if any of you are planning to major in nursing, music, or pre-law.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

People value prestige, which is why some would choose "Brand Name" Universities, but in the real world it's about experience and acquired skills. So as long as you have the latter two, prestige should not be an issue. Well if your main goal is getting a job after college.


----------



## wumbolord (Dec 26, 2013)

Do big SEC football schools count as brand name? Because I'm pretty sure Alabama and Auburn are the only universities known to my peers. I have no interest in pursuing a career as a football player, but I am going to Auburn next fall. It's not really prestigious or anything, but going to a well-known school makes small talk with relatives easier.
I chose the school because A. They gave me a full ride early on in the application process and B. I was too lazy to actively apply anywhere else and C. I found out that this guy I may or may not be in love with is also going there


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

I live in Canada, so there isnt really "brand" university bc they are all gov funded or something, but I am going to one of the few private university in Canada, so idk how to answer this. I am going to this school because its super close to my house, and my biggest class is 45 people.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd rather go to a University that is renowned,
And one that has a goo reputation,
Than one that is 'normal',
I am the product of my culture,
And here,
People look down on the 'normal' universities.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't care about going to a brand name university. I need one that actually offers what I want and is close by.


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

I live in Canada, so all the 'brand name' universities are across the country for me, so no. However, I may go to the nearby equivalent.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not really into the big league universities. I have been working on transferring to University of Oregon because they have a top-notch creative writing program and because I support the Oregon Ducks in the Civil War game. So I have some U of O gear. But I've also been interested in University of Portland because it is a Jesuit Catholic school.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been in and out of a brand name university while working.

It was not important for me (personally) to attend one, but there are so many more opportunities here than the other colleges I attended. I chose this one because I got in on scholarship and it has a good reputation.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I've learned more at cheap community colleges than I have here.


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

Brand name is a must for Asian culture. Maybe if I attend a university so renowned my parents will overlook the whole doctor ordeal. Nah. That's just inane unicorn babble, only unicorns are more real than the chances of my parents being supportive of me in any other field but medical.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I think it's so interesting that the extraverts are still unanimous. 

MOAR EXTRAVERTS COME


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Raawx said:


> MOAR EXTRAVERTS COME


I was preached right from the beginning I entered preschool that I have to walk the toughest rode. Now here I am, in a school where most people will go to study law or medicine. My class is even higher up the educational hierarchy. About 50% or more of us are aiming to Oxbridge, Harvard and other known universities. When you study with a group like this, it certainly influences your decision.

Though I'm still a bit ambivalent. I have several routes I could take, but I'm not quite sure which looks the nicest. Choices, choices... But yes, I'm an extrovert and am partly planning to go to a "brand name university".


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

All universities are a brand name university here because we have so few...


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

I go to a brand name private university because they looked at my essays and extra activities instead of just my craptastic test scores that would only get me into a community college. Big state universities are much more cut throat when it comes to admissions and classrooms, they run on numbers only. Brand names are easier to get into if you can prove yourself, but are much more expensive than state or community colleges. It might help in finding a job in the long run since my college is considered 'prestigious'.

I know lots of extraverts go to my school, they're out there in droves while the rest of us introverts hide from them in the crannies of the libraries and computer labs.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

This question doesn't have much to do with extroversion or introversion. It is a very, very complex question that can't be reduced to such a simple dichotomy.


----------

